

Domain Management? - anthon

What do people recommend as the best place for domain registration and management?<p>I have about 10 domains for various projects I am working on but I am having trouble getting them all to one place.<p>There are some .com and .com.au predominantly.<p>Can anyone recommend a good provider?<p>I currently use Namescout and Zoneedit.
======
solost
I like www.namesarecheap.com - I have had great success with them over the
years and still use them as my primary registrar. I have also used their
hosting in the past and it has been reliable.

------
bigtoga
I use godaddy for my 200 or so domains. I've tried about 10-15 registrars
through the years and GD has the best features for what I want. They are also
one of the cheapest.

------
terpua
<http://dyndns.org>

------
davidu
you can use my service at everydns.net.

